# Removing meconium stains -- is it possible?



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

I just had I think maybe the baby with the largest volume of gooey meconium ever, discharged all at once within about an hour, while she was coverless and at one point in between diapers. :LOL So now I have a bucket full of serious laundry problems, including my poor mother's white pants. We put it all to soak in cold soapy water right away, FWIW.

So...is there anything I can do? Some of it is diapers, some clothes. Would bleach get it out of the pants? Have any of you managed to get it out of your diapers?


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't know how meconium got this bad reputation. My guy has been in cloth since day one, and the meconium didn't stain.I have heard many others say the same. I just washed as usual. There might have been some light staining, but it all came out with 1 or 2 more washes. I can't tell which ones were the meconium diapers now. So relax and enjoy your baby!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I think soaking might have been a mistake because you just soaked the clothes in meconium water. I have had success getting meconium spots off of diapers with oxiclean. There are two methods:
1. wet clothes. apply oxiclean powder directly to stains. wet the spot by spraying water or dripping water on it. rub it in. fold the clothes over and let the oxiclean sit for a couple of hours before washing.
make sure to do an extra rinse since oxiclean is sometimes hard to rinse out.

2. use boiling hot water to dissolve a few scoops of oxiclean and then soak the clothes in the washer (with the oxiclean water) for about 20 mins before running the wash.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I've not used this on meconium, but applying bio-kleen bac-out to my poopie diapers (well, any stain for that matter) before putting in the dry pail (I don't rinse or anything) gets everything out. It's almost like it starts cleaning the diaper before I put it in the washer. Sometimes it takes a while for the diaper to make it to the washer, tooo....







:

oh, I didn't pay attention to the fact that they're already soaking. Well, if the stains don't come out in the wash, run to your nearest health food store, apply the bac-out to the wet diapers and let it sit -don't put them in the dryer yet - and wash them again.

good luck!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I never noticed staining from meconium, and I didn't do anything special with it either. My diapers only started staining after the meconium was gone.







I say just wash it.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

_I've not used this on meconium, but applying bio-kleen bac-out to my poopie diapers (well, any stain for that matter) before putting in the dry pail (I don't rinse or anything) gets everything out. It's almost like it starts cleaning the diaper before I put it in the washer. Sometimes it takes a while for the diaper to make it to the washer, tooo_

Ditto!!!!
















Finally someone who uses Bac-out!!!!! That stuff is a dream, i couldn't cloth w/out it.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I second the just wash it recommendation. I never had a problem with staining from meconium either. In fact, I don't really have any stains from anything. They all go away after a few washes. Good luck.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

We soaked meconium diapers in water with Bac-Out (love it, too!) and never had any staining issues.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

If it doesn't come out with washing then try sunning. I've never had any problems with meconium staining. I too have had more problems once they get past that stage. But sunning usually can take care of just about any staining problem!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, everyone! My hope is renewed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another vote for just wash. Meconium didn't stain any of our dipes.

-Angela


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jentilla*
_I've not used this on meconium, but applying bio-kleen bac-out to my poopie diapers (well, any stain for that matter) before putting in the dry pail (I don't rinse or anything) gets everything out. It's almost like it starts cleaning the diaper before I put it in the washer. Sometimes it takes a while for the diaper to make it to the washer, tooo_

Ditto!!!!
















Finally someone who uses Bac-out!!!!! That stuff is a dream, i couldn't cloth w/out it.

I use Bac-out on everything. I keep a spray bottle of diluted bac-out for potty accidents that end up on the carpet and for spot spraying stains. Dimitrius adds it to the wash for his work and gym clothes so they come out smell free.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Erin, I just realized you're the Poquito Pants mama! That little one came fast---I hope you're enjoying your babymoon


----------

